
From iOS to SQL: The world’s most incorrectly pronounced tech terms - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/eye-oss-vs-eye-oh-ess-judging-the-fiercest-tech-pronunciation-debates/
======
dificilis
Does anyone know how to pronounce RaTG13 ? I've been saying "Rat Gee
Thirteen".

